# Toro Powershift loose chain



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I helped a friend with his Toro Powershift 826 a few weeks ago, replacing the bolts between the drive and bucket. 

He trucked it back to NH and got down a deep path and the drive chain fell off!!! I talked him through tipping it up on the bucket and getting the chain back on. So now it's on it's way back to me. Anyone have any info on what could cause that?

Also, the starter had died so if anyone knows about B&S starters, please help.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

If the problem is because the axel is moving side-to-side, check out: Set collars and their uses

That might be a workable solution for you. If it's because the chain is too long, it will need to be shortened.

When you can if you can post pictures, maybe someone knows the proper solution.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

will do. It's there now and I'll be home in a few hours.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

That was happening on a 29 inch blower I had here. the sprocket was well worn and between that and the axle and axle sprocket moving around like hcbph said the chain would catch the side of the teeth and jump off. 

When I put a new shaft in there was still too much slack in the chain for my comfort, but a chain half link was too tight. I wound up buying a generic 3/4 shaft axle sprocket with one extra tooth and it worked great. 

Check the condition of the sprocket teeth.

And the axle/jack shaft/ friction shaft bushings


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, now it's worse. The chain was a little loose and frozen up. The mount bolt for the swing arm was loose. I got a new chain, tightened the mount bolt, and found where you can adjust chain tension with bolts on the side that swing the transmission mount up a bit. Problem is now there's a problem INSIDE the transmission. Some gear on the output is missing teeth. Love my ariens even more.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

It turns out this has a "peerless" transmission. Anyone know about those? I might throw a thread asking in the Toro forum as well.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Transmission*



nt40lanman said:


> It turns out this has a "peerless" transmission. Anyone know about those? I might throw a thread asking in the Toro forum as well.


One like this?: http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t248/hcbph/Snowblower/Transmissions.jpg 

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t248/hcbph/Snowblower/536_882700 10 HP 3 stage/Trans_Front.jpg

I've bought, refurbished and sold a number of Craftsman blowers with that transmission in them. They're pretty solid overall.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

many peerless trans parts are still available

Peerless Engine parts, on line parts catalog for Peerless engines


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, something like that. I see there's parts available from Toro and Toro dealers. I'm just not looking forward to getting it out and disassembling it.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Tranny*

If it's comparable to those transmissions I showed, consider looking for a used machine to salvage one from. They were used in a number of different models and brands of machines. Discounting the number of gears, I've swapped 5 speeds for 3 & 4 speeds before. Some parts machines can be acquired for decent prices and can be swapped easily.

How about some pictures of what you have?


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I haven't pulled it apart yet as it's now jammed in my garage with the usual mess, and 2 other blowers, a log splitter, and a dirt bike on a trailer!!!


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I finally got it apart. Looks like $100 in gears to get it up and running unless someone here has a better source or some spare gears. The manual says Lubriplate white grease but should I use that or just gear lube? Seems like all the white grease is pushed off to the side and useless.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

nt40, Dad's gonna notice that in the morning
I'd try what HCBPH suggested and find a donor machine for cheap.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I've been keeping an eye out since this started but haven't seen anything even close to cheaper than the gears I need.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

OK, got 2 new gears. About $100. Before I get it together, any advice on cleaning and re-assembly?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

post some pic's of the rebuild if you can


----------



## new_guy38 (Apr 14, 2013)

id say clean all the gears of completely and get the right grease it says to use. u dont want any more metal chucks hanging around in there. so just make sure there is nothing in there.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Update, I finally got around to it today. I carefully disassembled each shaft of gears, wiping them down to make sure there's no chunks, and re-assembling with the new gears. I plastered it well with white grease. It took a while to remember where everything went but it seems all good now!!!


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

nt40, Way to stick with it and beat the problem. Something about fixing stuff that makes you feel good. Hope it solves the entire issue!


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks. It was intimidating for some reason but when I jumped in, it went fine. I used a dowel to line up the gears and parts as I took them off the shafts.


----------

